# Which car to buy in Malaysia



## rajeshsh79 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi

I will be moving to KL soon. I will probably drive about 40-50 kilometers every day including weekends. 

I am willing to make an advance deposit of approx 20k and have a budget of approx 1500 RM per month to spend on EMI, Fuel, spares etc. I am guessing that I can afford a car worth about 50k in that much.

I am looking at an MPV/SUV for more comfortable and space for wife, kid and maid and occassional visitors and friends. I have following questions where I need advice

- Is MPV/SUV a better option or should I look at any sedans - I am not sure if there is a heavier duty/insurance/toll charges etc on MPV/SUVs and not sure of whether MPV/SUVs are good choice to drive to work alone everyday. 
- Any suggestions for which vehicle I could get in that much. I did some research online and found these MPVs in this budget.

- Chery Eastar
- Kia/Naza Sorento
- Proton Exora
- Naza Rondo
- Toyota Avanza
- Perodua Alza 
- Toyota Innova

Out of these, Avanza looks most popular, followed by Exora and Alza. But I am not sure of build quality, resale value, cost of ownership etc. I will have to sell it after 2 years upon my return, so I want to make sure that I get the max bang for buck while keeping family and commuting comfortable. I am not too keen on Innova, unless you suggest that that's the best deal.

Any suggestions please

Thank you very much for advice in advance.


----------



## crease_37 (Nov 26, 2012)

Go for avanza or exora, both have good resale value..


----------



## JTY (Nov 13, 2012)

The prices are gonna dip anyway, so buy a car that is built good and will last for long.


----------

